# Weight loss problem!



## garini

Hi . My name is Garina and I'm new to the forum. For several years, I have a problem with my obesity, tried several diets, but without any result! My friend told me about weight loss product reductan. And now I think to try with this product. Is there anyone who knows anything about this product?


----------



## dgirllamius

IMO weight loss "products" are the biggest load of shit going. Tablets, slim fast, herbalife...bleh, whatever, all a load of tosh.

Get yourself onto myfitnesspal.com, enter your details and just do what it says. Weight loss is nothing more than calories in vs calories out, and this site will help you work out how many calories you need a day to lose weight. It might be worth investing in a food scale to assist you further.

I've had a weight problem all my life and have just started using MFP. I started about 70 days ago and already lost 10lb just simply eating less and logging every single last gram I shove in my mouth.

You don't need pills or other stuff to assist you. MFP will guide you and help you along the way to achieve your goals and there are thousands upon thousands of people who have used this site with success.


----------



## OwlBump

I've never heard of this until now but i just looked it up and it looks like another fad diet pill, i hear alot of the things they put in "weight-loss" pills haven't actually been proved :/ So be careful if you actually try it as you might just be giving them money with no return x

I would also recommend the MyFitnessPal website or app, I'm not currently using it properly as i'm pregnant but it really helps to see what you are eating and and how much it adds up to :) You'd be surprised, i thought i was being really good but turned out i was over eating previously hah


----------



## weewdy

I will give a 3rd vote to myfitnesspal. Do it the healthy way without throwing money away. 8 have been doing it since 5th jan and have lost 49lbs.


----------



## xSMISHx

I've recently started using MFP too, and I now realise that I had no idea how many calories were in things.
I would also recommend atleast trying to do some form of exercise 3 times a week, walk a dog, get an exercise machine etc. I got an exercise app on my phone, 7minutes for 7months, it's not my only form of exercise but if I don't do anything else I try and do the app.

Good luck x


----------



## Beck11

I think that this known product. But I have no information on how it works. Best for you is to talk with doctor!


----------



## YoungNReady13

All of these dad diet products have short term results with long term effects. They only hurt your body in the long run. Excerise and the right foods will get you results. I ate healthy/clean for 5 days and lost 8lbs. It can be down without all those products. Good luck!! :)


----------



## JessPape

dgirllamius said:


> IMO weight loss "products" are the biggest load of shit going. Tablets, slim fast, herbalife...bleh, whatever, all a load of tosh.
> 
> Get yourself onto myfitnesspal.com, enter your details and just do what it says. Weight loss is nothing more than calories in vs calories out, and this site will help you work out how many calories you need a day to lose weight. It might be worth investing in a food scale to assist you further.
> 
> I've had a weight problem all my life and have just started using MFP. I started about 70 days ago and already lost 10lb just simply eating less and logging every single last gram I shove in my mouth.
> 
> You don't need pills or other stuff to assist you. MFP will guide you and help you along the way to achieve your goals and there are thousands upon thousands of people who have used this site with success.

I have to agree, if they work a little bit. Its likely because its causing you to go to the bathroom more, or taking water out of your body. Increase water, eat good, myfitnesspal rocks... Portions measure the crap out of everything, and REALLY want it.


----------



## cookette

dgirllamius said:


> IMO weight loss "products" are the biggest load of shit going. Tablets, slim fast, herbalife...bleh, whatever, all a load of tosh.
> 
> Get yourself onto myfitnesspal.com, enter your details and just do what it says. Weight loss is nothing more than calories in vs calories out, and this site will help you work out how many calories you need a day to lose weight. It might be worth investing in a food scale to assist you further.
> 
> I've had a weight problem all my life and have just started using MFP. I started about 70 days ago and already lost 10lb just simply eating less and logging every single last gram I shove in my mouth.
> 
> You don't need pills or other stuff to assist you. MFP will guide you and help you along the way to achieve your goals and there are thousands upon thousands of people who have used this site with success.


This exactly. Its a lifestyle change, not popping pills the rest of your life. Good luck :flower:


----------



## vivanita

garini said:


> Hi . My name is Garina and I'm new to the forum. For several years, I have a problem with my obesity, tried several diets, but without any result! My friend told me about weight loss product reductan. And now I think to try with this product. Is there anyone who knows anything about this product?

For me reductan works very good. For 6 weeks I lose 8 kilograms of my weight, fantastic result for me. Good Luck!!!


----------



## garini

vivanita said:


> garini said:
> 
> 
> Hi . My name is Garina and I'm new to the forum. For several years, I have a problem with my obesity, tried several diets, but without any result! My friend told me about weight loss product reductan. And now I think to try with this product. Is there anyone who knows anything about this product?
> 
> For me reductan works very good. For 6 weeks I lose 8 kilograms of my weight, fantastic result for me. Good Luck!!!Click to expand...

Share details about reductan? thank you!


----------



## Wilsey

I also used MFP to help me shed the kilos. I'm not using it now, because I'm giving Whole30 a try https://whole30.com/whole30-program-rules/

I also used Weight Watchers for a while there too. But sometimes I get bored on things like that so switched back to MFP app (love scanning products)! Anything that will help you track what you're eating vs how much you are burning is good.

Best of luck but my advice is don't use diet pills, hard work and perserverance will get you where you want to be. :)


----------



## trying4babies

garini said:


> Hi . My name is Garina and I'm new to the forum. For several years, I have a problem with my obesity, tried several diets, but without any result! My friend told me about weight loss product reductan. And now I think to try with this product. Is there anyone who knows anything about this product?

Its called reductil. I took it a few years back when I was extreme y overweight.
I'm in Ireland and it was taken off the market here, not sure if its been withdrawn internationally though. Another one is xenical
https://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/slimming/pills_review/xenical_reductil.htm

Tried both products which both worked for me. I'd definitely recommend myfitnesspal.com Its a calorie controlled diet and I've lost 2.5 stone since February. &#10055;&#10055;&#10055; in total I've lost a whopping 6 stone with struggles along the way but you will lose it once you put your mind to it


----------



## garini

Product says reductan, no reductil. These are two different products!


----------

